# Allen Edmonds Spring '10 Collection



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

If you guys haven't seen it, they've released a sneak peak on Facebook:

https://www.facebook.com/album.php?...6&ref=nf#/album.php?aid=373321&id=76682825706

The MacNeil will now be offered in navy and burgundy grain. A few new shoes including several leather soled shoes with 270 degree welting.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

A navy MacNeil? I think I'm in love.


----------



## Barrett (Jun 5, 2009)

I was hoping to see a new spectator this Spring, since they haven't had a decent one in my opinion since the McClain.

The Lombard in the brandy/bone combo would be nice, or for that matter a two-tone shoe with cloth uppers, like that old Strawfut they recrafted recently.

Oh, well. Here's hoping for Spring 2011.


----------



## LanceW (Jun 2, 2009)

Isn't a monk shoe supposed to be casual? I was looking forward to it in a brown.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

Great thread!
I'm really looking forward to a close up inspection of the* Westchester*. It looks to be an elegant full strap loafer that will be a competitor to Alden's 684, (#8 Shell) 683, (burgundy calf) and 681. (black calf)

The *MacNeil* in Navy calf!:thumbs-up: I already have four pairs,....Now it looks as though I'll "Need" another!

The* Walton* split toe blucher is and instant classic in my book and I'll own a pair.

The *Augusta* balmoral looks very interesting,...I'll need a closer inspection.

I like so many different styles of shoes but there's a very special place in my heart for Allen Edmonds.

Best wishes,

Thank you for the heads up Brokencycle.


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

I think they look great. We saw some of these on our trip to PW, but a few a even new to me.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

I like the Augusta, Charleston and Boston to be sure; however, I already have the Garner in black, so I can't justify the Boston.


----------



## LD111134 (Dec 21, 2007)

I was with gman-17 in Port Washington. Of the shoes displayed on the Facebook page, I am most pleased with the Westchester and MacNeil. The others range between OK and, well, just say not to my taste.


----------



## cmacey (May 3, 2009)

LD111134 said:


> I was with gman-17 in Port Washington. Of the shoes displayed on the Facebook page, I am most pleased with the Westchester and MacNeil. The others range between OK and, well, just say not to my taste.


I have and love the MacNeil. Not a huge fan of the other offerings though.


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit (Dec 25, 2008)

I'll be the first to say that I've had difficulties fitting into Allen-Edmonds shoes, but I'm willing to try my hardest for a pair of navy MacNeils!


----------



## Hanzo (Sep 9, 2009)

What happened to the whole cuts?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

There is something undeniably appealing about a pair of navy Long Wings...clearly, I'm going to have to take a long look at those MacNeils and then in the fall, AE's bringing out the new Blucher boots! Looks to be a good year for the feet!


----------



## LD111134 (Dec 21, 2007)

Hanzo said:


> What happened to the whole cuts?


We saw this wholecut when we toured the AE factory in Port Washington, Wisconsin last month. I am not at all a fan of the perforation pattern.


----------



## Baywulf (Nov 5, 2008)

I like the burgundy and navy Macneils. Can't wait to see them in person!


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC (Sep 21, 2007)

*Dear God...*

Whoever comes across a pic of the navy MacNeils must post asap!! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

I guess merlot 5th avenues was too much to hope for?!


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

ksinc said:


> I guess merlot 5th avenues was too much to hope for?!


You shouldn't be in this namby-pamby thread talking about shoes. You should be over in the Interchange backing up BustedCycles warm water defense of the Supreme Court ruling. But since he's here also, and now me, may I add that Navy is one of the easiest all-covering *dyes *to apply to a shoe. Check out the Terrago (Spanish) shoe-dye site. With their help I've turned many a wing-tip into a navy-and-whatever spectator.
​


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

These look like something Clyde Barrrow might have worn; not when he put them on, but after the ambush when he and Bonnie kissed us all goodbye. ​


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

Peak and Pine said:


> These look like something Clyde Barrrow might have worn; not when he put them on, but after the ambush when he and Bonnie kissed us all goodbye. ​


Although I am not a fan of that particular shoe. I think AE has done great job of listening to their customer and implementing a line of shoes based on that imput.

Think about this, AE has added 270 degree welts to the aresenal--a huge change. They are adding more colors for the traditional shoes as well as reintroducing classic styles. They have also brought back combination toplifts to their top line shoes as well as a number of other significant changes. I love that their listening. I hope the line does well.

Edit: I think the pebble MacNeils are awesome.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

^ I agree with all that you say. My hands-down favorite shoe and shoe company.

Last month a gas plumber came out to install a gas range. When finished and reaching for the door, he excused himself and asked if what I was wearing were AE Maxfield's (!!!). They were (!!!) He had worked, he explained, at the AE factory in Lewiston, Maine, fifty miles from here. I hadn't known there was one. And there isn't, now. But there's an AE outlet in Freeport, about the size of my bedroom, but with a stock room, apparently, the size of a Best Buy.​


----------



## Poshak Man (Feb 25, 2006)

gman-17 said:


> Although I am not a fan of that particular shoe. I think AE has done great job of listening to their customer and implementing a line of shoes based on that imput.
> 
> Think about this, AE has added 270 degree welts to the aresenal--a huge change. They are adding more colors for the traditional shoes as well as reintroducing classic styles. They have also brought back combination toplifts to their top line shoes as well as a number of other significant changes. I love that their listening. I hope the line does well.
> 
> Edit: I think the pebble MacNeils are awesome.


+1. I am impressed how much effort they have made in listening to their customers. I may not like all their designs but I think they produce a solid shoe at a decent price. And 2010 collection seems to offer more of their designs that I like. I will finally get the pebbled grain long wing. And I'll pay full price not wait for a sale or for it to be discontinued. Same for Fifth Street cordovan balmoral boots. Park Avenue in textured leather also look interesting.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

gman-17 said:


> Although I am not a fan of that particular shoe. I think AE has done great job of listening to their customer and implementing a line of shoes based on that imput.
> 
> Think about this, AE has added 270 degree welts to the aresenal--a huge change. They are adding more colors for the traditional shoes as well as reintroducing classic styles. They have also brought back combination toplifts to their top line shoes as well as a number of other significant changes. I love that their listening. I hope the line does well.
> 
> Edit: I think the pebble MacNeils are awesome.


Great points.


----------



## harvey_birdman (Mar 10, 2008)

Navy you say? I am intrigued...


----------



## NoVaguy (Oct 15, 2004)

PatentLawyerNYC said:


> Whoever comes across a pic of the navy MacNeils must post asap!! :icon_smile_big:


Yes, I may get these. I have no clue how I would wear them, but am very intrigued....


----------



## AllenEdmondsCEO (Mar 17, 2009)

*If at first you don't succeed...*



LD111134 said:


> We saw this wholecut when we toured the AE factory in Port Washington, Wisconsin last month. I am not at all a fan of the perforation pattern.


Greetings Gentlemen -

This shoe has been modified since the prototype above. Our lead wholesale salesman in New York, who was the instigator of the style, correctly requested smaller perforations in the pattern after we saw this one. The newer version, just now being shown at the various trade shows across the country, may still not appeal to LD, but it is indeed more refined than the its forerunner shown in the picture.

Keep the feedback coming! Spring 2011 development starts this week with our kick-off meeting.... Strawfut anyone?

Thanks very much.

Best regards,
Paul


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

AllenEdmondsCEO said:


> Greetings Gentlemen -
> 
> This shoe has been modified since the prototype above. Our lead wholesale salesman in New York, who was the instigator of the style, correctly requested smaller perforations in the pattern after we saw this one. The newer version, just now being shown at the various trade shows across the country, may still not appeal to LD, but it is indeed more refined than the its forerunner shown in the picture.
> 
> ...


I tell this to Adam, the manager at the Brookfield store, everytime I go: MORE MERLOT LACEUPS! Navy could be very cool. Another neat shoe might be another double monk strap... perhaps with some broughing.


----------



## Barrett (Jun 5, 2009)

AllenEdmondsCEO said:


> .
> 
> Keep the feedback coming! Spring 2011 development starts this week with our kick-off meeting.... Strawfut anyone?
> 
> ...


Aaah!

Strawfut, yes!

Good and kind cordwainer, the strawfut would be most generous!
I would kill for a pair!
...please let me kill for a pair.

BTW, since you're taking suggestions, bring back the Broadstreet, and not just in black and white, but brandy and bone, too.

Thank you for your attention to your customers.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

AllenEdmondsCEO said:


> Greetings Gentlemen -
> .......
> Keep the feedback coming! Spring 2011 development starts this week with our kick-off meeting.... Strawfut anyone?
> 
> ...


Aah yes, the Strawfut!!! Now, please, don't tease us with a promise of a past classic that may never be...for such would be...well, just cruel!


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

AllenEdmondsCEO said:


> Greetings Gentlemen -
> 
> This shoe has been modified since the prototype above. Our lead wholesale salesman in New York, who was the instigator of the style, correctly requested smaller perforations in the pattern after we saw this one. The newer version, just now being shown at the various trade shows across the country, may still not appeal to LD, but it is indeed more refined than the its forerunner shown in the picture.
> 
> ...


That's great to know Paul. I say that not just from the stand point of the looks of the shoe, because I think it will be improved, but also because AE is really and truly listening to the customer--and the customer's advocates. Great Stuff. Bring back the Bancroft --maybe with a 270 welt?? That would be a killer shoe. Here are some pics whch I lifted from Style Forum of the Bancroft in Shell Cordovan. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## LanceW (Jun 2, 2009)

Monks, but not in black nor chocolate (burnished brown) :icon_smile:


----------



## laufer (Feb 20, 2008)

brokencycle said:


> I tell this to Adam, the manager at the Brookfield store, everytime I go: MORE MERLOT LACEUPS! Navy could be very cool. Another neat shoe might be another double monk strap... perhaps with some broughing.


I second that. Monk like Mora would be great. I do not know why Mora was discontinued in first place. I would like monk with perhaps chiseled toe.


----------



## Happydayz (Dec 28, 2009)

the Mora had an interesting history. Discontinued, brought back to production after customer requests, discontinued again a few months later. For someone interested in a good double-monk at the $300-400 price range the only real option now is the C&J model from pediwear.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

Happydayz said:


> the Mora had an interesting history. Discontinued, brought back to production after customer requests, discontinued again a few months later. For someone interested in a good double-monk at the $300-400 price range the only real option now is the C&J model from pediwear.


There is no shoe besides AE. I don't want your C&J nonsense. ic12337:


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

gman-17 said:


> Bring back the Bancroft --maybe with a 270 welt?? That would be a killer shoe.


:aportnoy:


----------



## Geoff Gander (Apr 4, 2007)

AllenEdmondsCEO said:


> Keep the feedback coming! Spring 2011 development starts this week with our kick-off meeting.... Strawfut anyone?


Yes, please!


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Walton and Cambridge are up on the official AE website!


----------



## rolphi (May 18, 2009)

gman-17 said:


> That's great to know Paul. I say that not just from the stand point of the looks of the shoe, because I think it will be improved, but also because AE is really and truly listening to the customer--and the customer's advocates. Great Stuff. Bring back the Bancroft --maybe with a 270 welt?? That would be a killer shoe. Here are some pics whch I lifted from Style Forum of the Bancroft in Shell Cordovan. :icon_smile_wink:


+1

Where can I get those Bancrofts? Is it possible to get discontinued models as special orders?


----------



## Dandy (Aug 7, 2008)

definitely buying the Lombard in Walnut!


----------



## LD111134 (Dec 21, 2007)

AllenEdmondsCEO said:


> Greetings Gentlemen -
> 
> This shoe has been modified since the prototype above. Our lead wholesale salesman in New York, who was the instigator of the style, correctly requested smaller perforations in the pattern after we saw this one. The newer version, just now being shown at the various trade shows across the country, may still not appeal to LD, but it is indeed more refined than the its forerunner shown in the picture.
> 
> ...


Thanks for listening, Paul. The problem for me is the Y-shaped punch pattern. IMHO, a floating medallion would be much more appealing.


----------



## andrewcorreia (Jan 21, 2009)

The only way a Navy MacNeil will work is if they offer a matching belt. Wouldn't it look ridiculous to be wearing a navy blue suit, navy socks, navy shoes, and a BLACK belt?


----------



## deanayer (Mar 30, 2008)

unreal! the PA is celebrating its 30th anniversary and they come out with a brown pebble grain finish 4 weeks after I bought the PA in Brown without a pebble grain option 

...what a bummer !

I need AE to make an affordable knock-off of the Vass U last or C&J Austerity brogues in black - are you listening ?? hint hint....


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

andrewcorreia said:


> The only way a Navy MacNeil will work is if they offer a matching belt. Wouldn't it look ridiculous to be wearing a navy blue suit, navy socks, navy shoes, and a BLACK belt?


Well, you could just wear trousers that have side adjusters and/or suspenders.


----------



## andrewcorreia (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm usually not a fan of suspenders, but my contention has ALWAYS BEEN, if you're going to offer a shoe in a certain color or particular leather, BE SURE TO OFFER A MATCHING BELT!


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

andrewcorreia said:


> The only way a Navy MacNeil will work is if they offer a matching belt. Wouldn't it look ridiculous to be wearing a navy blue suit, navy socks, navy shoes, and a BLACK belt?


I agree that a matching belt would, to me, almost be a prerequisite. But I see a pair of navy MacNeils going well with denim. I can see some seude MacNeils going well with denim and chinos,...In fact I may have a pair made up if it's possible.

It's exciting to see Allen Edmonds working with us and some of the resulting styles. No doubt it's paying off for us but I hope it also pays off for their bottom line.

Regards,


----------



## obiwan (Feb 2, 2007)

gman-17 said:


> That's great to know Paul. I say that not just from the stand point of the looks of the shoe, because I think it will be improved, but also because AE is really and truly listening to the customer--and the customer's advocates. Great Stuff. Bring back the Bancroft --maybe with a 270 welt?? That would be a killer shoe. Here are some pics whch I lifted from Style Forum of the Bancroft in Shell Cordovan. :icon_smile_wink:


I'm fortunate enough to own a pair in black shell. One of the finest AE's in my collection. Terrible shame they limited this shoe to the EU market. A pair in #8 would be stunning!


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

Strawfut!


----------



## david432598 (Jan 12, 2010)

Dandy said:


> definitely buying the Lombard in Walnut!


:aportnoy:


----------



## greekgeek (Mar 19, 2009)

Did the Mora get discontinued??


----------



## Sir Walter (Jun 23, 2007)

obiwan said:


> I'm fortunate enough to own a pair in black shell. One of the finest AE's in my collection. Terrible shame they limited this shoe to the EU market. A pair in #8 would be stunning!


+2

I also have the Bancroft in black shell. The Bancroft and the Mora are probably the best shoes AE have produced. A friend of mine pciked up a pair of suede cap toes on E-Bay a few years back. those too were very nice.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Please bring back this pair or something similar - 'Imperial' from 1957 or so. These are the most treasured shoes in my collection. They easily beat any other modern shoe I have in terms of quality, irrespective of brand. I'd be happy to send them to the factory if you want to take a closer look.



















On my feet:


----------



## Happydayz (Dec 28, 2009)

greekgeek said:


> Did the Mora get discontinued??


 Yes, although I think you can get it special ordered. But at that price range you could also pick up the Crockett and Jones double monk.


----------



## peterc (Oct 25, 2007)

My only criticism is that the SANFORD was supposed to be in the Spring 2010 line up. It is delayed, for a reason I find mind boggling - and I was told this by an AE employee - the company is finding a hard time finding the correct dyes for the color. At least this is how I remember what I was told.

The AE computer in SF showed the shoe in black, burgundy and tan. These are common colors! How could AE have a problem with dyes for these common colors!?


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

peterc said:


> My only criticism is that the SANFORD was supposed to be in the Spring 2010 line up. It is delayed, for a reason I find mind boggling - and I was told this by an AE employee - the company is finding a hard time finding the correct dyes for the color. At least this is how I remember what I was told.
> 
> The AE computer in SF showed the shoe in black, burgundy and tan. These are common colors! How could AE have a problem with dyes for these common colors!?


Gotta believe there is more to this story than just shoe color. Paul said the Sanford was coming back so I would give them a little time. I believe there is universial love for this shoe.


----------



## peterc (Oct 25, 2007)

gman-17 said:


> Gotta believe there is more to this story than just shoe color. Paul said the Sanford was coming back so I would give them a little time. I believe there is universial love for this shoe.


I agree with you. My black pair is on its 3rd sole! My most comfortable shoe. I intend on buying a pair in each color when it is released. NO JOKE.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

srivats said:


>


Beautiful! I especially like the exposed metal gromets for the shoelace eyes.


----------



## Anthony660 (Feb 1, 2009)

+1 Cuffdaddy. That is an amazing pair of shoes.


----------



## AllenEdmondsCEO (Mar 17, 2009)

*Feedback Response*

Greetings Friends,

Thanks very much for the great ideas and feedback. We're definitely processing your input as we head in to the Spring 2011 product development season. Strawfut fans, stay tuned. We'll look at the Bancroft as well. We need a new follow up to the very successful Weybridge (AlanC's 270 construction suggestion seems a good one for that look - what do others think?).

LD - You're a strong prognositcator. The perf-d algonquin toe "Clyde" shoe for Fall 2010 that, well, wasn't your taste, isn't getting much attention at the wholesale trade shows this winter. It won't be making the line up when we break camp. It's perf-d captoe design cousin is, however, attracting interest and seems destined.

As for the Sanford, we're on it and it is coming. The issue isn't dyes as in colors, it's dies as in metal shapes for cutting the pattern. After promising to re-introduce the shoe, we found that we have to re-make the dies, the old ones were inadvertantly thrown out. That's the hold up. But we're working on it!

Thanks again for the insights. This is all very helpful.

Best regards,
Paul


----------



## Hanzo (Sep 9, 2009)

AllenEdmondsCEO said:


> LD - You're a strong prognositcator. The perf-d algonquin toe "Clyde" shoe for Fall 2010 that, well, wasn't your taste, isn't getting much attention at the wholesale trade shows this winter. It won't be making the line up when we break camp. It's perf-d captoe design cousin is, however, attracting interest and seems destined.


Hello Paul,

Thank you for the update. I, for one, was a big fan of the Clyde. Not so much for the perforation design (I wasn't a huge fan) but I love the very simple, wholecut look. I didn't get a chance to pick up a pair of the Cognac Soho's when they were still around, but I really like that very simple, clean look. Any chance of a wholecut sans perfs? Maybe in a cognac color? I know it wouldn't be as conservative a look as much of the AE line, but I think it'd be amazing to see the Clyde without the holes and in a light color. In fact, even an ox-blood would look great.


----------



## Mazama (May 21, 2009)

Paul

I appreciate the fact that many people at AAAC prefer leather soles over synthetic in traditional styles. But some of us prefer the traction and (IMO) superior comfort of combination synthetic/leather soles.

Last summer I bought a pair of Manchesters through one of your retailers (JAB) because they offered the option of your leather-rubber combination sole (I'm drawing a blank on the name and, unfortunately no longer see it on your web site) which is looks just like all leather from all angles apart from looking directly at the shoe bottom. I loved the combination soled Manchester from first wearing and had a pair of old Graysons recrafted with the same sole which made them, IMO, far more comfortable and wearable. I also bought the synthetic VIP soled Ashton and like both the look and the comfort.

While I know AE will make up any shoe with an optional sole for an extra charge ($100?), I'd like to suggest offering some or all of the classic styles with synthetic/leather and synthetic soles as a option at the standard price. Specifically I'd like to see the McNeil with a lug type sole so I can buy it rather than the British made "country" shoes.

Charlie


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC (Sep 21, 2007)

AllenEdmondsCEO said:


> Greetings Friends,
> 
> Thanks very much for the great ideas and feedback. We're definitely processing your input as we head in to the Spring 2011 product development season. Strawfut fans, stay tuned. We'll look at the Bancroft as well. We need a new follow up to the very successful Weybridge (AlanC's 270 construction suggestion seems a good one for that look - what do others think?). Paul


Paul--If you happen to have some pictures to post of the MacNeil in the _allegedly_ forthcoming Navy Blue, you will make our day! Some of us are waiting with baited breath....

Thanks!


----------



## laufer (Feb 20, 2008)

Dear Paul,
I greatly appreciate you effort to listen to us. Last night my marketing professor was complaining how many companies like to say how they are listening to their customers but in actuality few do. I showed him this tread and he was doubly surprised. First that there is a real CEO out there who uses internet to interact with its customers. Second he was surprised to learn that somebody still manufactures shoes in United States.
I called Shoe bank last week and tried to see if there are any Fifth Street seconds or even prototype models to purchase sadly shoe bank did not have any. As Mazama pointed out rubber heels on some of the new models would greatly appreciated. Some of us live in New England where streets are treacherous even in the summer never mind winter. I am planning on getting leather soul version too but I would really appreciate if Fifth Street is available with the rubber sole either AE Titan sole or that combination rubber and heel sole like the one on the current Fifth Avenue Brown Suede shoe. 










If everything else fails I will make special order with either Titan sole or maybe even Vibram sole. Also please take look at bringing back Mora either existing one on 8 last or updated version maybe on 0 last I wonder how would that look.


----------



## peterc (Oct 25, 2007)

Paul, thank you for correcting me on the Sanfords. I apologize for my misunderstanding.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

This model ('Margate') is also terrific. The black piping, black sole edges give a great contrast to the tan color. Would love to see it again:


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

Paul,

Glad to hear about the Sanfords--I knew there had to be more there. We all look forward to seeing those again. The Bancroft will be a hit on the boards if no where else--let's hope everywhere. Perfed captoe--very good idea! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## IotaNet (Jun 28, 2009)

AllenEdmondsCEO said:


> ... Strawfut fans, stay tuned ...


Paul -

If the Strawfut turns out to be impractical, might I suggest this as an alternative?

I don't know the name of this shoe _(let alone the last)_ and I'm really not a Spectator kinda guy but I love the dark brown/linen combo here and would buy it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Barrett (Jun 5, 2009)

IotaNet said:


> Paul -
> 
> If the Strawfut turns out to be impractical, might I suggest this as an alternative?
> 
> I don't know the name of this shoe _(let alone the last)_ and I'm really not a Spectator kinda guy but I love the dark brown/linen combo here and would buy it in a heartbeat.


+1000 :aportnoy:, but with the addendum that the linen be just linen - the leather backing defeats the purpose of linen.
Allen Edmonds should always offer a quality spectator, be it a wingtip or a captoe, in not only black and white (which is classic and worthwhile) but also in browns and creams and tans.
It may not be as big a seller as a Park Avenue or a MacNeil, but it will always have a loyal following. Younger folks with new jobs will see them and save for them, sometimes to find they have been discontinued. 
I recommend always having at least one classic model in rotation, like the Broadstreet or the model above.

And the Strand, or better yet the Sanford, in two tone? That would be a real treat.


----------



## Wisco (Dec 3, 2009)

Paul,

Another thank you for being available directly to your fans. I have 7 pair of AEs and am planning on adding at least two this year: a suede Cambridge brogue and a brown or burgundy cordovan monk strap. 

I was really excited to see the new Boston model on your 2010 FB preview, but PLEASE make it available in brown!


----------



## bert (Feb 8, 2010)

Wow. That spectator with the linen is fantastic. I would be first in line to buy that shoe.


----------



## AllenEdmondsCEO (Mar 17, 2009)

*Blue MacNeil Photo and Rubber Soles*

Hello again -

Thanks for the feedback to my last message. I've been unable to figure out how to post a larger version of the blue MacNeil, so I've made it my signature picture below. I hope you can enlarge it if you're so inclined. We went for a more subtle blue finishing than some might want to see (Elvis, for instance). The picture tones the blue down even more. In other lighting, the blue comes through more.

Also, for those looking for rubber soled shoes with a great dress shoe look, I recommend our EXECUTIVE COLLECTION shoes (www.allenedmonds.com). You'll have the great dress welt look with a rubber sole that doesn't look like a rubber sole until you hold the bottom right up to your eyes. I'm a particular fan of these shoes - the new 222 last is a great fit for my feet. The new LOMBARD wing tip is particularly great in walnut - very versatile. I wore it today with a blue pinstripe suit and Sunday to a Super Bowl party under blue jeans.

Thanks for the additional input on Spring 2012 styles. We're processing!

Warm regards,
Paul


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

Nicely understated navy! Navy belt to go with it, right? :icon_smile_big:

Another vote of approval for that linen two-tone spectator Iotanet posted above - I would buy that in a second! I actually like that better than the Strawfut pictures I've seen... but I'd still buy a Strawfut pretty quick as well.

Sadly, I fear some of what excites us "shoe geeks" fails to excite wholesale buyers!


----------



## NoVaguy (Oct 15, 2004)

Looks great, Paul. Can't wait to see it in person in the DC store.


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC (Sep 21, 2007)

AllenEdmondsCEO said:


> Hello again -
> 
> Thanks for the feedback to my last message. I've been unable to figure out how to post a larger version of the blue MacNeil, so I've made it my signature picture below. I hope you can enlarge it if you're so inclined. We went for a more subtle blue finishing than some might want to see (Elvis, for instance). The picture tones the blue down even more. In other lighting, the blue comes through more.


Looks great; thanks for the photo!


----------



## Mazama (May 21, 2009)

"We went for a more subtle blue finishing than some might want to see (Elvis, for instance)."

And thank you for speaking in the present tense about Elvis. It's so irritating when people speak of The King as if he's really deceased.


----------



## peterc (Oct 25, 2007)

I ordered a pair of Westchesters yesterday here in SF from the Sutter Street shop. Very stylish loafer and great price too-$295.00.

However, I am curious about the orange colored sole. Why orange?

Also, why is the leather inside the shoe black instead of tan?

I would have preferred a sole/inner combo like the Randolph which I own in tan.

Paul, any thoughts?


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

peterc said:


> I ordered a pair of Westchesters yesterday here in SF from the Sutter Street shop. Very stylish loafer and great price too-$295.00.
> 
> However, I am curious about the orange colored sole. Why orange?
> 
> ...


Peter,

Most of the points you raise here have been addressed before, but I can guide you to places for answers.

The of the Westchester sole is not orange - AE is doing a laquered sole similar to many of their high-end competitors. You can see the Sprng collection here in the thread I did after a group of us were hosted at the factory in P.W. https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=100864

Your other question relates to the footbed which was changed a few years ago. AE now uses a black leather footbed for their shoes. Some folks prefer the older one--I like the newer one. It was a change made for aesthetic reasons. The black footbed is made from the same grade leather as the previous natural colored footbed. I hope this helps.

G


----------



## Geoff Gander (Apr 4, 2007)

laufer said:


> I called Shoe bank last week and tried to see if there are any Fifth Street seconds or even prototype models to purchase sadly shoe bank did not have any.


It would be too early to order seconds, I would think. I did contact AE and ask whether I could pre-order a pair of Fifth Streets. No response, so I suppose I'm really jumping the gun.


----------



## peterc (Oct 25, 2007)

gman-17 said:


> Peter,
> 
> Most of the points you raise here have been addressed before, but I can guide you to places for answers.
> 
> ...


Many thanks. I must have missed that thread or part of it anyway.


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

peterc said:


> Many thanks. I must have missed that thread or part of it anyway.


No worries there are plenty more.


----------



## Sir Walter (Jun 23, 2007)

IotaNet said:


> Paul -
> 
> If the Strawfut turns out to be impractical, might I suggest this as an alternative?
> 
> I don't know the name of this shoe _(let alone the last)_ and I'm really not a Spectator kinda guy but I love the dark brown/linen combo here and would buy it in a heartbeat.


These would look even sharper as a balmoral and I would love to see a suede wholecut with a medallion on the toe.


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

Strawfut would be better.

It looks rad, and it breathes! And if they use the same last as on the vintage... it'll fit my foot! I'm tired of all these shoes where companies try to make the toe box smaller than the heel.

There is just a subtle beauty to them which the traditional loud spectator doesn't have. Besides, you can get linen two tones anywhere... J. Peterman just had a version. I need a good breathing mesh.

I'd love to see history come alive!


----------



## Grenadier (Dec 24, 2008)

Is it too early to put in a special order?

I think I'd like to get a pair of the Augusta made in black calfskin.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

For the CEO:

1. I really love the Verona, which I think is probably the best fitting shoe I've ever bought and in my opinion the quality is excellent for such a lightweight Italian-made shoe. The proportions are just right and more modern than the Bruzzano (which it replaced). Good job all round.

2. I bought the Lucca, but returned it because I thought it was noticably much inferior to the Verona, despite the two styles being on the same last, etc. I found the Lucca to be sloppy, probably due to the rubber sole, and the lug sole was sewn on when it should have been glued on. This was puzzling, because the factory had obviously sewn on an "upper sole" layer, but instead of just gluing on the lug soles they actually shaved away some of the rubber so they could sew it through the uppers. I think that model needs to be re-thought.

3. Will we see a handsewn penny loafer, of the Walden ilk, but in matte leathers? The Everett seemed to be the one, but was so short lived that I never got a chance to get the right size. Ideally, I would really like to see something like the Kenwood return in brown leathers (as well as the usual black and burgundy).

Thanks.


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

Doctor Damage said:


> For the CEO:
> 
> 1. I really love the Verona, which I think is probably the best fitting shoe I've ever bought and in my opinion the quality is excellent for such a lightweight Italian-made shoe. The proportions are just right and more modern than the Bruzzano (which it replaced). Good job all round.
> 
> ...


Doc,

As always you make solid points and you put them well. Thanks! I know a lot of folks here are truly unsatisfied with the penny loafer options which are available. The absence of Weejun, and the poor attempts by others, have really created a vacuum in this portion of the shoe market. (Great opportunity for AE--I know for a fact Paul is listening and working on that.) I, like you, am a fan of the Verona, and since you are the bit loafer guru, I am disapointed to hear your take in the new one. I liked the lug sole option--was hoping that would be something special--might just be the manufacture. I think AE should try and perfect it before abandoning it.

G


----------



## Sny (Nov 30, 2009)

Is there a book or website that identifies all of the past Allen Edmonds shoe models?


----------



## peterc (Oct 25, 2007)

As for Penny loafers, AE did make a European only model (Kenwood), which was classic in every respect: beefroll; seam on back above the heal, un-lined, burgundy, etc. I saw it in France in 2006 and thought hmmmm, I don't recall that shoe in the USA. So, I checked with AE here in SF and that's when I was advised that it was a Euro only model. I was able to order it and did so. It only came in an E width which was fine with me.

Great shoe and only $175.00. USA made too.


----------



## upnorth (Jun 18, 2007)

I hope this is appropriate for me to post here. Some of you might know that Tony Paranzino has updated his website to include the new Spring collections. He is offering for a limited time a discount of 20% on AE shoes using the code AES10 on his website.

I thought this might be a great chance to get acquainted with the new spring line. Or for first time buyers of AE, to acquire a pair of Classic AE shoe to get you started. The catch is that some styles are on back orders and you pay a shipping charge but nonetheless, the discount should make it attractive for many, and they work for shell cords too such as the Bradley, shoes are all first rate, not seconds.

I've dealt with Tony and have found him to be responsive in communication and very reliable.


----------



## laufer (Feb 20, 2008)

Speaking about new item on my wish list I really would like AE to offer boot version of Delray. Something that resembles EG Halifax pictured bellow. I could go for either Black Suede or Navy.


----------



## nmprisons (Mar 20, 2008)

IotaNet said:


> Paul -
> 
> If the Strawfut turns out to be impractical, might I suggest this as an alternative?
> 
> I don't know the name of this shoe _(let alone the last)_ and I'm really not a Spectator kinda guy but I love the dark brown/linen combo here and would buy it in a heartbeat.


Wow! What last is this on? I have shoes on the 0, 1, and 5 and have never seen this last before . Unless it is simply a weird picture angle, the last is also, by far, my favorite Allen Edmonds last.


----------



## nmprisons (Mar 20, 2008)

The Boston is also your best looking monkstrap in years, any chance of additional colors?


----------



## johnnyboomboombuck (May 24, 2008)

*Sny wrote:*

Sny wrote:
"Is there a book or website that identifies all of the past Allen Edmonds shoe models?"

My thoughts exactly! I find photos of older, discontinued models that I would consider special ordering yet I cannot figure out the name of the style. Consequently, I find I spend a tremendous amount of time, often with no results I might add, searching for data on the models name.

This seems as if it would be something that someone would have already thrown together. A site with decent pictures of older, named models that have been discontinued. Does anyone know of one?


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

nmprisons said:


> Wow! What last is this on? I have shoes on the 0, 1, and 5 and have never seen this last before . Unless it is simply a weird picture angle, the last is also, by far, my favorite Allen Edmonds last.


I believe it's on the 000 last.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Sny said:


> Is there a book or website that identifies all of the past Allen Edmonds shoe models?





johnnyboomboombuck said:


> Sny wrote:
> "Is there a book or website that identifies all of the past Allen Edmonds shoe models?"
> 
> My thoughts exactly! I find photos of older, discontinued models that I would consider special ordering yet I cannot figure out the name of the style. Consequently, I find I spend a tremendous amount of time, often with no results I might add, searching for data on the models name.
> ...


AE has recently posted many of their past catalogs here: https://issuu.com/search?q=allen+edmonds&cr=all&lan=en&dsp=text&num=10&st=document


----------



## NoVaguy (Oct 15, 2004)

Just swung by the AE section at Nordstroms (decided to stop by the Pentagon City mall after taking in a Georgetown-Notre Dame game - I have no connection with either team but like taking in a live college game) and saw a bunch of the new shoes and was impressed in person.

I saw and handled the Boston, the Lombard (in black and a tannish brown), the Augusta and the new shell cordovan Westchester penny loafer. All were very sharp and I was impressed.

Also saw the Bradley on display, but I had seen it before.


----------



## ykurtz (Mar 7, 2007)

gman-17 said:


> Doc,
> 
> As always you make solid points and you put them well. Thanks! I know a lot of folks here are truly unsatisfied with the penny loafer options which are available. The absence of Weejun, and the poor attempts by others, have really created a vacuum in this portion of the shoe market. (Great opportunity for AE--I know for a fact Paul is listening and working on that.) I, like you, am a fan of the Verona, and since you are the bit loafer guru, I am disapointed to hear your take in the new one. I liked the lug sole option--was hoping that would be something special--might just be the manufacture. I think AE should try and perfect it before abandoning it.
> 
> G


An interesting project would be to create a Genealogy of AEs starting from the initial line and branching out in time with each generation of new offerings (showing some lines fade out while others get resurrected, etc.). Then maybe get an actual thumbnail of each of these shoes. Reminds me of my penny collection growing up: fill in the missing slots until I got the whole collection: including the 1909 S VDB.


----------



## dukekook (Sep 5, 2008)

These are lovely shoes. I want to order some if they become available in the near future. I'm keeping my hopes up and staying tuned.


----------



## imainish (May 31, 2006)

LD111134 said:


> Thanks for listening, Paul. The problem for me is the Y-shaped punch pattern. IMHO, a floating medallion would be much more appealing.


Agree completely and would like to add a plain wholecut on this last would be great as well.


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

ykurtz said:


> An interesting project would be to create a Genealogy of AEs starting from the initial line and branching out in time with each generation of new offerings (showing some lines fade out while others get resurrected, etc.). Then maybe get an actual thumbnail of each of these shoes. Reminds me of my penny collection growing up: fill in the missing slots until I got the whole collection: including the 1909 S VDB.


There is only one person here who I would think could take on this project--Doc Damage. I somewhat suprised he hasn't already done it. His knowledge on AE in general as well as his knowledge of bit, tassel and penny loafers is surpassed by no one.


----------



## ironmarshal (Sep 30, 2009)

Just picked up the new Boston's, which I've been keenly anticipating since I first heard about about AE redoing the monk strap. I must say, that the shoe is absolutely fantastic and is an instant classic. i'd consider picking up a pair in brown if they become available.


----------



## imainish (May 31, 2006)

ironmarshal said:


> Just picked up the new Boston's, which I've been keenly anticipating since I first heard about about AE redoing the monk strap. I must say, that the shoe is absolutely fantastic and is an instant classic. i'd consider picking up a pair in brown if they become available.


Very nice shoe.....enjoy.

I see the heel on the AE website is regular rubber:

and on Zappos it's a combination heel:

https://www.zappos.com/n/p/p/7612902/c/60.html

Which is it?


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

I'm pretty sure it has the combination heel. The combo heels and the stained sole were featured as part of the new AE line for spring when Gman and the others visited the factory. The picture on the AE site is probably either a stock photo of another shoe or a picture of a pre-production model.


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

Orgetorix said:


> I'm pretty sure it has the combination heel. The combo heels and the stained sole were featured as part of the new AE line for spring when Gman and the others visited the factory. The picture on the AE site is probably either a stock photo of another shoe or a picture of a pre-production model.


I believe it is pre-production. The combo heel is correct.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

gman-17 said:


> ykurtz said:
> 
> 
> > An interesting project would be to create a Genealogy of AEs starting from the initial line and branching out in time with each generation of new offerings (showing some lines fade out while others get resurrected, etc.). Then maybe get an actual thumbnail of each of these shoes. Reminds me of my penny collection growing up: fill in the missing slots until I got the whole collection: including the 1909 S VDB.
> ...


I'm flattered, but anyone with Excel and time on their hands could do it. One only needs to download all those catalogues the CEO posted a while back. I recommend using your employer's bandwidth for that purpose.

However, as soon as I get a few hours to spare I will take a shot at it.


----------



## riyadh552 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Question to the CEO*

Question to Allen Edmonds CEO Paul Grangaard regarding the new Boston monk-strap:

The pictures on the AE website, as well as the Nordstrom site, show a somewhat square buckle. However, pictures on Zappos (multi-view, which are very helpful in viewing details) shoe a rectangular buckle with rounded corners.

My question is, which is the true image? I have been waiting for AE to finally offer a simple, elegant monk-strap, and I think you have delivered.

Thanks.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

riyadh552 said:


> Question to Allen Edmonds CEO Paul Grangaard regarding the new Boston monk-strap:
> 
> The pictures on the AE website, as well as the Nordstrom site, show a somewhat square buckle. However, pictures on Zappos (multi-view, which are very helpful in viewing details) shoe a rectangular buckle with rounded corners.
> 
> ...


Zappos takes photos of the actual for-sale shoes that they stock in their warehouse. I'd trust their photos over the ones on the AE site, which could be pre-production samples.


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

Doctor Damage said:


> I'm flattered, but anyone with Excel and time on their hands could do it. One only needs to download all those catalogues the CEO posted a while back. I recommend using your employer's bandwidth for that purpose.
> 
> However, as soon as I get a few hours to spare I will take a shot at it.


Doc,

Due praise for your efforts to catalogue other areas of interest. I wasn't trying to nominate you for the position but merely stating that no one else really seems to have your capacity for detail. I think it would be a great service--perhaps one that AE should themselves take a crack at.

G


----------



## ironmarshal (Sep 30, 2009)

imainish said:


> Very nice shoe.....enjoy.
> 
> I see the heel on the AE website is regular rubber:
> 
> ...


It's a combo heel.


----------



## ironmarshal (Sep 30, 2009)

riyadh552 said:


> Question to Allen Edmonds CEO Paul Grangaard regarding the new Boston monk-strap:
> 
> The pictures on the AE website, as well as the Nordstrom site, show a somewhat square buckle. However, pictures on Zappos (multi-view, which are very helpful in viewing details) shoe a rectangular buckle with rounded corners.
> 
> ...


I just bought a pair and it has the rectangular buckle with the rounded corners. Great shoes, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## imainish (May 31, 2006)

AllenEdmondsCEO said:


> Greetings Friends,
> 
> Thanks very much for the great ideas and feedback. We're definitely processing your input as we head in to the Spring 2011 product development season. Strawfut fans, stay tuned. We'll look at the Bancroft as well. We need a new follow up to the very successful Weybridge (AlanC's 270 construction suggestion seems a good one for that look - what do others think?).
> 
> ...


Paul,

I must commend you on the new line and some of the new designs on the way. Especially the U throat (hopefully coming soon) and the monk straps. Just to echo some of the sentiments posted here, it is so great to see a company listening to their customers and coming through with a superb product.

Keep it up!


----------



## peterc (Oct 25, 2007)

As long as the Sanford comes in black, tan and burgundy, I will be happy, as I intend on buying all three colors.

I also suggest putting the rendenbach sole on it, even if that results in an increased price for the shoe.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

AE Firenze on the official site:

https://img202.imageshack.us/i/18537418503135706766828.jpg/

AE Firenze on Nordstrom site:

https://img716.imageshack.us/i/6054406.jpg/

Which one is the regular production model? Hopefully the first, because the larger horsebit looks much better on this type of shoe (the smaller horsebit is directly off the Verona/Lucca models).


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Endless.com has multiple pictures of the first model, which makes me think that's the real thing.

https://www.endless.com/dp/B002PHMA...e=380333&linkCode=asn&creativeASIN=B002PHMAIQ


----------



## AllenEdmonds (Dec 1, 2008)

*Firenze and Boston*

The picture on the Allen Edmonds site is correct for the bit on the Firenze. The Boston sole image on the Allen Edmonds site is being change to show the combo heel and finished sole.

Thank you,


----------



## AllenEdmondsCEO (Mar 17, 2009)

Mattdeckard said:


> Strawfut would be better.
> 
> It looks rad, and it breathes! And if they use the same last as on the vintage... it'll fit my foot! I'm tired of all these shoes where companies try to make the toe box smaller than the heel.
> 
> ...


Matt - You definitely inspired us when you sent those vintage Strawfuts to us for repair. So, we are indeed working on bringing the shoe back for Spring 2011 introduction. We won't be able to get to them this year, but they'll be there in your honor come February 2011. Thanks for your input and support of our company over the years.

Best regards,

Paul


----------



## AllenEdmondsCEO (Mar 17, 2009)

Doctor Damage said:


> For the CEO:
> 
> 1. I really love the Verona, which I think is probably the best fitting shoe I've ever bought and in my opinion the quality is excellent for such a lightweight Italian-made shoe. The proportions are just right and more modern than the Bruzzano (which it replaced). Good job all round.
> 
> ...


To the Good Doctor -

Thanks for your comments. Yes, you will see a new penny in matte leathers, but not quite of the Walden ilk. We're making it a pinch penny with a shorter vamp for better wear barefoot under kaikis in the summer. It's in design right now. We want to answer the demand for the great American styling of a penny loafer, but with higher quality leathers than are avaible in today's market.

Regarding the Lucca, I hope you won't mind if I disagree. It's a strong shoe for the non-summer seasons and is selling very well for us with great feedback. I'm glad you like the Verona, its sibling. They're the same shoe with just a different sole, made in the same plant in Italy. Reasonable men can differ. I respect the feedback.

Best regards,
Paul


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

*The Pinch Penny,...*

Paul,
So happy you mentioned the new pinch penny. I was just about to pull the trigger on at least one new penny but I can wait knowing what's coming.

I'm really looking forward to some of the shoes you've mentioned in the pipeline.

Best wishes,


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

AllenEdmondsCEO said:


> Matt - You definitely inspired us when you sent those vintage Strawfuts to us for repair. So, we are indeed working on bringing the shoe back for Spring 2011 introduction. We won't be able to get to them this year, but they'll be there in your honor come February 2011. Thanks for your input and support of our company over the years.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Paul


Amazing! Definitely going to purchase a pair at the first opportunity! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## yid (Jul 13, 2008)

LD111134 said:


> We saw this wholecut when we toured the AE factory in Port Washington, Wisconsin last month. I am not at all a fan of the perforation pattern.


do they offer tours to the public? or is it just for vip?


----------



## Geoff Gander (Apr 4, 2007)

TheWGP said:


> Amazing! Definitely going to purchase a pair at the first opportunity! :icon_smile_big:


+1 This is a good news story for the community - thanks again to AE for making this possible!

Are there any preliminary thoughts as to what last the new Strawfuts would be on? Would there be any scope for AAAC to help out on this?

Geoff

PS - This may seem like a silly question, but would AE permit us to pre-order our pairs?


----------



## Grenadier (Dec 24, 2008)

I really wish the Bostons came in a nice dark brown... maybe I'll have to order me a pair. I'd also love to see a pair of canvas/leather spectators, or those Strawfuts with a natural linen-colored straw area.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Patience my friend, for good things are promised for the Spring of 2011!



AllenEdmondsCEO said:


> Matt - You definitely inspired us when you sent those vintage Strawfuts to us for repair. So, we are indeed working on bringing the shoe back for Spring 2011 introduction. We won't be able to get to them this year, but they'll be there in your honor come February 2011. Thanks for your input and support of our company over the years.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Paul


----------



## Tim Correll (Jul 18, 2005)

azlawstudent said:


> I really wish the Bostons came in a nice dark brown... maybe I'll have to order me a pair. I'd also love to see a pair of canvas/leather spectators, or those Strawfuts with a natural linen-colored straw area.


If you want a particular pair of Allen Edmonds shoes in a particular color that is not available ready to wear, just buy special make up (which has a one time $100 surcharge).

Keep in mind that AE only offers discounts on their special make up products (which are first quality only, FWIW) at trunk shows of about 20%. If I am not mistaken, not all of AE's trunk shows have discounts for their special make up products.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Does anyone know if the new models can be ordered yet? (I'm thinking the new MacNeils in particular.) I know for a fact that the new catalogue has gone out to retail stores, including non-AE stores.


----------



## JustBusiness (Mar 13, 2010)

Did I miss the Park Avenue promotion? I need these in Walnut grain. Will be sending in two pairs for recraft soon. Quote from AE Facebook:



> Park Avenue
> Available in Black, Dark Brown, Merlot, and Walnut Grain (new, shown).
> In celebration of the Park Avenue's 30th Anniversary as The Great American Shoe for Businessmen, we're happy to add a new color to the line-up - Walnut Grain. Stay tuned for further announcements regarding an exclusive, limited edition 30th Anniversary promotion.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks to the CEO for responding to my earlier comments.

I am certainly interested in seeing the new penny loafer.

I just received the Spring 2010 print catalogue from Harry Rosen and it looks good. I was puzzled that the Walton is not included, nor that new boot, but of course there is a significant lead time involved in printing, shipping, and distributing catalogues so exclusions are understandable.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

CEO:

Yesterday I tried on a pair of those Presidio loafers (Executive Collection) and was really, really impressed. The styling was elegant, construction solid, and overall finish excellent. Put side to side with the regular AE loafers I would have bought the Presidio without question. In fact the only reason I didn't buy three or four pairs was the tox box was too narrow for my toes (a common problem I have with AE). If I ever visit a store which has wider widths I will try the Presidio again and if they fit I will most certainly buy them. Great shoes.


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

I have a question regarding Allen Edmonds company policy; maybe someone here can share their experience. I have a small and narrow foot - I measure between a 7.5C and an 8B on the Brannock device - so it's very hard or impossible to find shoes that fit me in stock to try on. 

I've been a regular purchaser of Alden shoes in the past and I've spent way too much money getting my fit dialed in via trial and error. Now that I'm starting to know my sizing I can special order shoes in narrow width for no additional cost; the one down-side is that these shoes are non-returnable. Consequently I'm forced to go on a salesman's recommendation for width while being able to try on a shoe which is 2+ sizes too wide. If the shoe doesn't fit, I'm stuck with it. 

With that said, can anyone speak to Allen Edmond's policy regarding special order widths? I emailed customer service and their response seemed to be that non-standard widths incurred a $50 fee and were not returnable. The response was somewhat unclear though. 

Just to make things concrete, if I ordered a pair of Strands in 7.5B (this size seems to be listed on the AE site though you can't purchase them) would they be returnable and would they be subject to a $50 fee?


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Sorry to answer my own question but here's the follow up from the AE customer assistance person:
"To have the shoes made in your size you would need to special order the shoes. These shoes would be an additional $50.00 charge and they would be non-returnable. "

Not what I was hoping to hear. I have no intention of paying $50 to guess at my correct size while still being unable to return an ill-fitting pair. I was ready to give Allen Edmonds a shot, but I guess I'm sticking with Alden for all my American made footwear needs. At least Alden doesn't up-charge for special sizes.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Joenobody:

1. Ignore the Brannock device. Each shoe manufacturer sizes their shoes their own way and often pay only lip service to Brannock measurements. I measure as a 10.5D using the Brannock device, but only about half my shoes are actually marked 10.5D.

2. What's the problem with a fee for special orders? Maybe Alden doesn't charge a fee because they over-price their shoes from the start.


----------

